# Goodbye TTRS Hello Porsche Boxter



## sheila (Oct 7, 2006)

Well after almost two years ownership of the TTRS and nearly 10,000 miles I am afraid its time to say goodbye.
Five years with the new model TT, had the 3.2 before, I think its time for a complete change and nothing in the TT range would be a next step replacement for the RS S-tronic, so its gone regretfully with a massive depreciation which really hurts.
The replacement come the spring will be a gorgeous looking new shape Porsche Boxter, what a difference they are to the earlier model, the build quality and cabin layout is just superb.    
Porsche have done a real good job in the improvements they have made to the new model and its ten times much more comfortable than the seats in the TT.
Role on the spring and hopefully some decent weather. 
Thanks to all on here who have helped with questions whilst owing the two TT's.


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

Good move, but you must like losing money! I went from my tt qs to a cayman s, lovely cars. Ive drove the new boxster and wasnt blown away by the 2.9 (?), was the auto box. Still superb mind, but not a great leap forward.

Id like to know what you get offered for it in two years once the warrantys up...


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

I just went the other way.., traded in my 2003 facelift boxster S for a TTRS. The boxster was amazing, but so is my new car and I can get both children in the back.

A new Porsche 981 will be great though. Depreciation in the first 2-3 years is a killer on most high performance cars unfortunately. But, a 981 PDK will be super and you won't look back.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Many have moved on from the RS, sure you'll have lots of fun and it will put a big smile on your face - dont forget to post a review of the new car.


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Prefer the TTRS by miles.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

They are nice,but if I ever decide to buy a two seater roadster, it will be the Jag F type


----------



## Hodgster (Jun 26, 2011)

I had a 987 S for 4 years and it goes down as my favourite car...I never kept on for more than a year. I bought a TTRS in June last year and can't get out of until next July due to the ridiculous depreciation. The worst in any car I've owned.

I may have a look at the 981 if the RS4 doesn't do the trick.

To the OP - I've seen one parked on my road, only from the outside, but it looks the nuts...enjoy it. (BTW - it's BOXSTER  )


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

delete


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Hodgster said:


> I had a 987 S for 4 years and it goes down as my favourite car...I never kept on for more than a year. * I bought a TTRS in June last year and can't get out of until next July due to the ridiculous depreciation. The worst in any car I've owned.*


Damn! Is it really that bad? I know the RS is taking a hit but this gives me second thoughts about my next upgrade. :?


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

% wise I don't think it'll be all that bad.....I suppose I'll find out when I'm ready to move on.

May be something to do with the higher price point of course. After 3 years if you sell on an RS manual for around 22-23k then that's around 50% of its original value. But that's still a loss of over well 20k. That's a lot!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yeah, RS is a nightmare, worse car I've had from that perspective - drops like a stone with a rocket pack on full power.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

I really wonder why the RS depreciate so badly (especially the convertibles) considering there are not that many of them around...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

They don't sell, people are not prepared to pay the asking price, so they have to discounts, which pushes price further and further downwards. That said when it it 20k it will be a mega used car.

I'm not convinced you will see a MK3 RS.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> They don't sell, people are not prepared to pay the asking price, so they have to discounts, which pushes price further and further downwards. That said when it it 20k it will be a mega used car.
> 
> I'm not convinced you will see a MK3 RS.


Shame really - in theory the TT-RS should be a hot seller due to it's performance abilities (2nd fastest Audi after the R8 V10 S-tronic) . Maybe Audi should've designed it to stand out more compared to other MK II TTs...

Saying that, I'm tempted to own one once tuning options are more established for the TT-RS (I'd prefer the power to be over 400bhp...). Be nice if I can find one with bucket seats too


----------



## CovTT79 (Aug 17, 2012)

Great move I've done 1700 miles in my Boxster Spyder since September 1st and it brings a smile to my face everyday  Oh and a few times with the back end out  have fun as I'm sure you will :roll:


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> They don't sell, people are not prepared to pay the asking price, so they have to discounts, which pushes price further and further downwards. That said when it it 20k it will be a mega used car.
> 
> I'm not convinced you will see a MK3 RS.


You would have bought your RS for what? £42k in 2009? Sell it for £32k in 2011, depreciation not that shabby :wink:

TTRS list price in 2009 was indeed £42k, 2009 models are selling for £27k just now at 3.5yrs old. £15k in 3.5yrs is not a massive amount to be fair. Tosh, you've probably lost more than £15k already on your R8 surely?

I would say unless you're keeping the RS for a minimum of 3yrs, the depreciation can be a little scary in year 1 and year 2. It evens itself out nicely in year 3 with minimal loss that year. For the guys that have paid £50k+ with every option under the sun ticked, well, yes, it's a steep 1. You should only ever spend £2-3k on additional extras and then again these should be heavily discounted, spending any more is going to burn you big time.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Again guys, simple economics at play. Over the last 10 years or so, high performance versions of cooking cars have sprung up left, right and centre. You only have to look at the numbers produced.

There are simply too many high performance cars chasing too few buyers, sure there are many dreamers out there, but buyers who will put down hard cash, then can afford the cost to maintain/operate these cars are thin on the ground.

Forums like this simply bring together owners and enthusiasts, and can give a false impression that these cars are more popular than they are, the reality at sale time comes in a big dose of depreciation. Just look at any forum, where owners are running 300/400/500 HP cars and the threads all follow a simliar pattern re depreciation.

Its not all bad news, they make stunning used cars and more affordable prices to a wider audience than new. We are being faced with the opposite end of the chain in some marques like early 996s, Boxsters, M3s, M5s etc, where they have been around long enough, that they are falling into the sub 10k market, and the hands of people that otherwise would not buy them, and horror stories abound when someone buys a cheap one, then gets hit with a major repair bill, then slates the brand as being unreliable.

Too early for RS/TTS at present, but it will happen.

If you are only dropping 50% after 3 years, then its not a bad result in the current marketplace, the main issue is when owners get surprised by the losses, especially when they buy new, what else did they expect?, there are very few exclusive cars that dont drop big chunks, and in the new price range 40-80K bracket, they do not exist there normally.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Exactly that!


----------



## Pricy147 (Oct 15, 2009)

jaybyme said:


> They are nice,but if I ever decide to buy a two seater roadster, it will be the Jag F type


Great minds think alike! Then again - compating the F Type to the TTRS is loonacy - as others have established on another thread I started! :lol:

Anyway - back on topic - why are ppl complaining so much about depreciation - the TTRS in a recent article was one of the top performers for used prices after three years (57% value retained)! See here; http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/cars ... -best.html or here was the top performer @ 59.5% retention value; http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/cars ... dster.html

Parkers book on my 2010 TTRS is still ~ £30k-£31k. For a £45k outlay - that aint bad after over 2.5 years. Yes its a book price / asking price - but so are all other books prices - market conditions, availability, options and 'the right buyer' all feed into how easily it sells, and at what price - but the books price is very good imo.

After 2.5 years of ownership - I still love the RS, and as mentioned in another thread - the only car to have even got me to think about a change is the F Type Jag - no other car comes close for me - certainly not below the £60k price bracket.


----------



## Hodgster (Jun 26, 2011)

igotone said:


> Hodgster said:
> 
> 
> > I had a 987 S for 4 years and it goes down as my favourite car...I never kept on for more than a year. * I bought a TTRS in June last year and can't get out of until next July due to the ridiculous depreciation. The worst in any car I've owned.*
> ...


I bought it badly, it was a heartled, heat of the moment purchase. £54k spec and paid £49k for it in June 2011. Jan 2011 car but had just 68 miles on it. Got offered £30k in September!!!!!

It's a phenominal car but just buy one carefully and get a deal.


----------



## Pricy147 (Oct 15, 2009)

forgot to add - on the subject of Porsche - dont doubt its a fantastic car - BUT - there is one thing that has always put me off Porsche - their warranty (2 years!!!). This screams out at me that they do not stand behind their build quality - and while they offer only a 2 year warranty - I would NEVER purchase a Porsche.

Maybe owners experiences, and stats etc say build quality is good - well if so - stand behind your product and give a fair warranty. The attitude of deep pockets / brand image doesnt hold water for me - rather send my money elsewhere to manufactutrers who stand by their product.


----------



## Hodgster (Jun 26, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> They don't sell, people are not prepared to pay the asking price, so they have to discounts, which pushes price further and further downwards. *That said when it it 20k it will be a mega used car*.
> 
> I'm not convinced you will see a MK3 RS.


That makes me feel better. I am financing someone elses gain


----------



## Hodgster (Jun 26, 2011)

Pricy147 said:


> forgot to add - on the subject of Porsche - dont doubt its a fantastic car - BUT - there is one thing that has always put me off Porsche - their warranty (2 years!!!). This screams out at me that they do not stand behind their build quality - and while they offer only a 2 year warranty - I would NEVER purchase a Porsche.
> 
> Maybe owners experiences, and stats etc say build quality is good - well if so - stand behind your product and give a fair warranty. The attitude of deep pockets / brand image doesnt hold water for me - rather send my money elsewhere to manufactutrers who stand by their product.


They offer 2 years as that is how long a "typical" porsche customer keeps their car. They also offer 2 years on used Porsches so I do think they stand behind their engineering.

Rather have 2 years warranty than £19k/38% depreciation in 17 months!!!


----------



## Pricy147 (Oct 15, 2009)

where does that figure come from? I paid close to £50k including extras for mine - and book price is £30.5k for private sale. That is the same depreciation as what you are quoting in 32 months. Thats 61% retention at this time.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mitchy said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > They don't sell, people are not prepared to pay the asking price, so they have to discounts, which pushes price further and further downwards. That said when it it 20k it will be a mega used car.
> ...


I'd have to check what i paid, they all kinda blur together  
From a guess or hypothetical point of view id say due to spec and the fact no discounts were given the ones i came in around 45-48k. The sepang one went for around 30k, so 15-18k in 2 years. i don't think its "too" bad, but... the more you pay for a car the more they lose - simple math. RS prices have stabalised over the last 6 months for sure. if you wanted to minimise loss you'd get a diesel A1 at 18k and sell it at 14k 3 years later. Not the most fun car in the world..

R8, id "guess" if i sold it now id be looking at a 12k loss (1k/month) if i sell it in June next year, id guess (assuming its not raining all summer again) id be looking at a 9-10k loss. (£550/month) - this is the plan. With high end cars its not the cost or purchase, its the depreciation and this put most off.

Got my R8 back from the dealer over the weekend and it was a total revelation, the handling and steering feeling vs other S and RS models in the range. Ownership leads to complacency, it's sometimes hard to see what you have.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

Used to chase new models once...out of that mindset now...because I buy what I like and keep away from the marketing people (journos included).

New Boxster is nice to switch to though and congrats to OP.

On TT-RS, the complaints seems to always come down to value which is interesting...I still think it is under priced new and if you did not tick MagneRide when ordering all I can say is "Oh dear...!"

Am still struggling with the concept of buying a 'consumer' product then worrying about its value on an hourly basis...what an odd mindset...!


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

996cab said:


> Used to chase new models once...out of that mindset now...because I buy what I like and keep away from the marketing people (journs included).
> 
> New Boxster is nice to switch to though and congrats to OP.
> 
> ...


+1, the only things I can guarantee in life is that I am going to die and every car I buy will depreciate....but at the end of the day a lot of people seem to miss the point.. the car drops in value, dependent on multiple reasons, but at the same time they have had the use of it...no such thing as a free lunch


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

Ohh, if only I could trade 'ers in doors for something cheaper...!!!

She is the cause of depreciation in my life...there goes another £50...!

My apologise...I digress...

...let us get back to cars & their constant drop in value on a daily basis...wake me up when done...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Complaints on the RS are not only £££, look at the number of RS owners now moving onto other things..
0-60 its good, nothing else is. Handling - nope, drivers feel/feedback, - nope, fun - not really.... but each to their own.

Personally, i like the new Boxster, great sports car with handling, looks and performance. Great chassis, good engine note, lots of tech and it FUN to drive. good luck to the OP i say.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Good move Shelia, will probably be following you next summer


----------



## relic222 (Aug 24, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> fun - not really....


I see this comment so often on this forum yet I can't understand why. I took a friend out yesterday and was bombing round some nice lanes, I can tell you now, I was having tonnes of fun! I understand that a rear wheel drive sports car is supposedly more fun to drive however, as an inexperienced driver (in racing terms) I think I would be more worried about spinning off the road and killing myself, therefore meaning I won't push the car as hard. With the Quattro system I could gun it into a bend, fly around it and come out the other side, all safe in the knowledge that the car will come out with me. Maybe I don't know the meaning of fun but if that's the case then ignorance really is bliss...


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

As a new TT RS owner Migrating from a Boxster I can honestly say there is no shortage of fun in my new car.

The immersive experience of the Boxster is more than adequately made up for by the clinical TT precision. Cornering on the TT feels just as tight- you can't go round sideways but this doesn't upset me. Some people seem to think it a wonderful advantage in life to be sat in a tail-sliding monster, and these guys will probably be better suited to Porsche. My Boxster had the PSM feature, a desirable option, which would grab the rear brakes if you went round a corner too fast.

So as far as I can tell, they sell you a tail happy car and then some optional extra tech. to rein in the tail happiness. I'm being a bit facetious here as Porsche PSM is a great feature and does a lot more than just keep the back in check.

Launches were a hit and miss game with my Boxster as the rear-drive traction control would disagree with me- my right foot was always in the wrong place but the TT is much nipper at low speeds and a great winter car.

And fun is not just limited to the driver. My children can fit in the TT with me which is a huge advantage but this is a personal requirement of course.

The real problem with the TT boxster argument (other than it's inherent insolubility) is the one-sided-ness of it.

Over at Boxa.net those never talk about the TT. I saw one comparison thread there between Boxster and Z4 but that was it.

I really loved my Boxster. I was genuinely worried a day before I picked up the TT RS that I was going to make a huge mistake.

2 weeks in, no regrets...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

I support your views tempchick...

I looked at the new Boxster - or shall we give its proper name then...OK then, the 981 - and it was 'OK'...nice BUT...so I moved on.

Looked at 991 S PDK C2 Cab...actually I went armed with the debit card...my heart said it was a done deal before the drive...the drive was not for me - see viewtopic.php?f=19&t=289687.

Test drove AM V8S - see viewtopic.php?f=9&t=291097.

Can you guess which one took a draw off the debit card... 

Mind you, the GTC is tugging at the organs at the moment...really tugging very hard and compliments the TT-RS Roadster...we shall see what happens...


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

996cab said:


> I support your views tempchick...
> 
> I looked at the new Boxster - or shall we give its proper name then...OK then, the 981 - and it was 'OK'...nice BUT...so I moved on.
> 
> ...


Astra GTC?

If it is then these cars are going for peanuts just now - good value for money and good high mileage magnet all with 100,000 warranty. Cant see how GM make any money on these at all......


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

cheechy said:


> 996cab said:
> 
> 
> > I support your views tempchick...
> ...


Haha, that made me chuckle...I don't even think I have been a passenger in an Astra let alone buy one...but one never knows...they may be THE brand to buy some day...


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

996cab said:


> cheechy said:
> 
> 
> > 996cab said:
> ...


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

cheechy said:


> 996cab said:
> 
> 
> > I support your views tempchick...
> ...


That's a strange one if it's the Astra... Even if he means the new VXR...? Intriguing.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

hope88 said:


> I really wonder why the RS depreciate so badly (especially the convertibles) considering there are not that many of them around...


It's due to all the dicks that buy one, keep it for 6 months then appear desperate to sell and price it low to shift.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

VERY few private individuals buy £50K new cars in the UK. Pretty much anything over £25K is a company car purchase and they are 95% saloons and estates. When it comes to used cars, it takes a pretty brave private buyer to dump £30K of their own money into a car that will be out of warranty in 12-18 months and has running costs like a TTRS. You do need to be fairly well-heeled to run one.

That's why there is no market for used RS's. They're fantasy dream cars for most of the population.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

wja96 said:


> VERY few private individuals buy £50K new cars in the UK. Pretty much anything over £25K is a company car purchase and they are 95% saloons and estates.


Very strange presumption, how many private businesses do you think there are in the UK?

I think what you meant to say is that there are very few cash buyers that will splurge £25k+ on a piece of metal. The people that do, are the people that are more likely to use a PCP/Lease type finance plan. I would say the majority of those buying £25k+ cars are private individuals using finance. The numbers of small private businesses that can take advantage of a company car scheme are frankly minute, perhaps 1% of the driving population, if that. Infact, it's probably lower than 1%, the majority of people in this country are employed PAYE and cannot offset 'business' expenses.

As for the TTRS, someone can finance a brand new one for less than £650pm with a minimal deposit, it's hardly out of reach for most with a decent income. (Presumption that the majority of Audi RS owners are likely be in the higher rate income tax band)

The evidence is there...

Car released in May 2009 = £42.5k
May 2009 car selling in Oct 2012 = £27.5k

Depreciation of £15k in 3.5yrs = £27.5/42.5k = 64.7% retain value / 35.3% depreciation.

The above is FACT, all the rest of the rubbish that is getting spouted is fiction, based on greedy dealers and desperate sellers. If Joe Bloggs is getting offered £30k for his year old RS then the salesman obviously sees MUG written across his forehead. Sell 1 at a year old for £30k or sell one at 3.5yrs old at £27.5k, hmmmm.

The GFV of my car at 4yrs is £23.5k
The GFV of my car at 3yrs is £28k

I paid £44k for my car new. £28k/£44k = 63.6% retain value / 36.4% depreciation. This is guaranteed. I guess this is the advantage of PCP, you get to see your depreciation up front. Audi RS models are always good buys in that respect. Far too much scare mongering on here. If you sell your car at 18mths then that's your own fault, expect to be stung big time, you need to ride out the 3yr period for the buy to be good/worth it.


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

996cab said:


> I support your views tempchick...
> 
> I looked at the new Boxster - or shall we give its proper name then...OK then, the 981 - and it was 'OK'...nice BUT...so I moved on.
> 
> ...


I've sold my TTRS a while back (currently driving a Mini Cooper which is surprisingly good)...and frankly the Aston is VERY high on my list of potential cars to pick up in the new year...

The TTRS was a great car. In a straight line it was awesome. But for me the handling wasnt great and I found it uncomfortable at speed around corners....but I never went down the modded handling route. All the best to the OP, I'm sure the Boxter will be a great car.


----------



## Hodgster (Jun 26, 2011)

Pricy147 said:


> where does that figure come from? I paid close to £50k including extras for mine - and book price is £30.5k for private sale. That is the same depreciation as what you are quoting in 32 months. Thats 61% retention at this time.


Was that aimed at my post?

If so you are right. 38% depreciation = 61% retained after 17 months not 32 - Bought June 2011.

Mine has all the extras bar buckets - 13k miles.

To clarify, I love my car to bits it's the depreciation that pi$$es me off, and probably a good thing in disguise as I get to drive it for a bit longer...


----------



## john_cook1986 (Oct 30, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> Complaints on the RS are not only £££, look at the number of RS owners now moving onto other things..
> 0-60 its good, nothing else is. Handling - nope, drivers feel/feedback, - nope, fun - not really.... but each to their own.
> 
> Personally, i like the new Boxster, great sports car with handling, looks and performance. Great chassis, good engine note, lots of tech and it FUN to drive. good luck to the OP i say.


I had an TT RS for 2 yrs, great car (fun, good to look at, nice interior, cheap to run, quite economical, tuneable, fast), moved on to a new 5 series BMW for practicality reasons.

I'm guessing most people who've had one move on for what ever reasons, bit of a BIG assumption that its because the majority weren't happy with it.

Sounds like you were disappointed with yours, odd that bought two of them before you realised you didn't like anything other than its 0-60 time! :lol:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Some interesting points although I think many people are missing the point that while the Boxster and the TTRS have similar performance, one is a true sports car while the other is also a hugely practical daily drive with oodles of storage space. Tosh's jaded automotive appetite is showing again when he claims the TTRS is good for 0-60 and nothing else. 0-60 in sub 4 secs is knocking right on the door of supercar performance and you can feel the torque difference right through the power range. When you set the performance against the price it is indeed a bargain, and it's true that the more you pay for the car the more you'll lose - all cars always lose money very quickly initially and the more expensive ones lose more but it does tend to be proportionate overall.

It's interesting that when Jason Plato, Tiff Needell and AN Other tested the Boxster, TTRS and 370 Z head to head, both Plato and Needell wanted the TTRS and both had plenty of previous experience of both cars. (The video is taken down off Youtube now because of copyright issues but it is still listed.) The Boxsster driven by Plato just got the result overall, but that was with far from average drivers and I think Plato would have won whatever he was driving anyway.


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

wja96 said:


> VERY few private individuals buy £50K new cars in the UK. Pretty much anything over £25K is a company car purchase and they are 95% saloons and estates. When it comes to used cars, it takes a pretty brave private buyer to dump £30K of their own money into a car that will be out of warranty in 12-18 months and has running costs like a TTRS. You do need to be fairly well-heeled to run one.
> 
> That's why there is no market for used RS's. They're fantasy dream cars for most of the population.


So i must be in the Brave 5% !, I run a Q7 and R8 both of which I pay for, just bought a Abarth 500 as a DD yesterday too which is not run throught the business.
TTRS is cheap as chips to run both the other 2 cars are consideralbly more, if i was to go back I would have a TTRS over a Boxster, bottom of the range car even though its lovely to look at and drive doesnt appeal to me so much


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

john_cook1986 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Complaints on the RS are not only £££, look at the number of RS owners now moving onto other things..
> ...


Define disappointed.... It's not a big leap over the S was my bugbear. 2, wife not allowed to have one too? :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

igotone said:


> Some interesting points although I think many people are missing the point that while the Boxster and the TTRS have similar performance, one is a true sports car while the other is also a hugely practical daily drive with oodles of storage space. Tosh's jaded automotive appetite is showing again when he claims the TTRS is good for 0-60 and nothing else. 0-60 in sub 4 secs is knocking right on the door of supercar performance and you can feel the torque difference right through the power range. When you set the performance against the price it is indeed a bargain, and it's true that the more you pay for the car the more you'll lose - all cars always lose money very quickly initially and the more expensive ones lose more but it does tend to be proportionate overall.
> 
> It's interesting that when Jason Plato, Tiff Needell and AN Other tested the Boxster, TTRS and 370 Z head to head, both Plato and Needell wanted the TTRS and both had plenty of previous experience of both cars. (The video is taken down off Youtube now because of copyright issues but it is still listed.) The Boxsster driven by Plato just got the result overall, but that was with far from average drivers and I think Plato would have won whatever he was driving anyway.


Much more to a car than 0-60 but that's all the RS had over the other trims.
And the 0-60 unless you have the dsg (which I didn't have) is not that much over the S, indeed I got better time in my tune S vs the RS - which I've said many times. Boost feel on the RS was better as was the note, all which we've said lots of times.

Test you mention is the old car, be interesting to see a review now as opinions evolve.
Pay your money.....


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> Define disappointed.... It's not a big leap over the S was my bugbear. 2, wife not allowed to have one too? :wink:


I agree the performance over the TTS isn't an obvious night and day thing where you really feel the difference, but the fact is the TTRS is a full 1 second faster 0-60 than the TTS with both in stock form and both with stronic boxes. That's actually a huge difference when we all know that you pay big bucks for shaving a few tenths of a second off 0-60 times when you get it into that high performance sector - depends how much you want it I suppose.


----------



## john_cook1986 (Oct 30, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> john_cook1986 said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


looks like you are in the minority Toshiba. perhaps you should do your homework [smiley=book2.gif] next time before buying a car, twice!! :wink:

shame you weren't impressed with it. did you get in remapped? would have felt a lot quicker than an S then :twisted:

I've had an E46 m3 and a B7 RS4 before I had the TT RS, and I really enjoyed both of them and the TT RS even more.

sure its not better than those cars at everything, but it certainly felt faster (stage 1 map) and just as fun and quick if not quicker on a twisty road. I loved the interior too with the bucket seats and the small focused enclosed cabin feel of the TT, reminded me the boxster we used to have (with the roof up).

I preferred the exterior looks of the TT RS, and it was a lot more economical than both those cars I had. Its not a 911, its a TT at the end of the day, in a different class of car, but because of the performance, people compare it with 911's / R8's and no doubt find a few flaws.

I guess its not for everyone tho.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

All subjective and depends on from what you move.
Maybe the difference for you was the appeal, M3 and Rs4 much better drivers cars.

V6 to S to RS, not really different and maybe part of the problem. Bottom line it just wasn't good enough - maybe I got the wrong colour...


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > Some interesting points although I think many people are missing the point that while the Boxster and the TTRS have similar performance, one is a true sports car while the other is also a hugely practical daily drive with oodles of storage space. Tosh's jaded automotive appetite is showing again when he claims the TTRS is good for 0-60 and nothing else. 0-60 in sub 4 secs is knocking right on the door of supercar performance and you can feel the torque difference right through the power range. When you set the performance against the price it is indeed a bargain, and it's true that the more you pay for the car the more you'll lose - all cars always lose money very quickly initially and the more expensive ones lose more but it does tend to be proportionate overall.
> ...


Tosh mate it's just wrong to say all it has is the 0-60 time over other models - the time difference will be there 0-60, 0-100 , 60 -100 or 1/4 mile - however you want to measure it. The bigger torque on tap doesn't retire at 60 mph.

Well the new Boxster is the latest iteration of the model so a test with the current near -end -of - life TTRS wouldn't really be a fair comparison - a test with the new TTRS, if and when it comes, would be fairer although I don't see any really meaning comparison outside of outright performance - the TTRS is a far more practical all weather drive and many people will buy it for that reason.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

wja96 said:


> VERY few private individuals buy £50K new cars in the UK. Pretty much anything over £25K is a company car purchase and they are 95% saloons and estates. When it comes to used cars, it takes a pretty brave private buyer to dump £30K of their own money into a car that will be out of warranty in 12-18 months and has running costs like a TTRS. You do need to be fairly well-heeled to run one.
> 
> That's why there is no market for used RS's. They're fantasy dream cars for most of the population.


Not sure the maths is correct here, my son is a car salesman at a franchised dealer, just spoke to him, all his customers are private buyers (they run a fleet dept ), 40% of his new car sales are in excess of 25K onwards and above 50K, and around 30% for used are above this.

Mitchy is spot on, a lot of these buyers purchase via PCPs, thus they know their minimum exit rate, and they know their monthly costs over 3 years, that is how most of these purchases are made. They never own the vehicles, but are happy to pay a monthly fee to basically lease a new vehicle every 3 years as a private buyer.

Also if there is no market for used RS's their value would sink to scrap levels, as no dealer would buy them in, so I suggest they have not reached that state either. Any buyer purchasing a used RS under 3 years old I would also suggest will have the financial means to afford the extended warranty from Audi, so I do not think that is an issue either.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

igotone said:


> Tosh mate it's just wrong to say all it has is the 0-60 time over other models - the time difference will be there 0-60, 0-100 , 60 -100 or 1/4 mile - however you want to measure it. The bigger torque on tap doesn't retire at 60 mph.


You are reading it too literally, 0-60 is the easy way to say "performance in gerneral" as that's the default measure used by most.
Totally agree its all over the range, but performance is all it has, everything else is the "same".

OP must be thinking I only want to change cars, and look what happens, thread has decended in an RS fanboy defence.
Maybe this conversation belongs in a deferent thread. I have nothing more to say on this subject. Good look OP regardless of reasons.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

All cars nowadays are plummeting in price second hand, some just plummet a bit harder than others :/


----------



## Pricy147 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hodgster said:


> Pricy147 said:
> 
> 
> > where does that figure come from? I paid close to £50k including extras for mine - and book price is £30.5k for private sale. That is the same depreciation as what you are quoting in 32 months. Thats 61% retention at this time.
> ...


I still dont know where you get your figures from - can only assume the sale of your car? You are not quoting current market values - look in the CURRENT parkers guide and the book value on a 2010 TTRS Roadster is ~ £30.5k private. That is currently a 32 month old car - not 17 months. Individual sales will vary - but not necessarily an indication of what you can expect to achieve. If the RS is not achieving its book value - it is more likely to be prevelient across all sports cars in that price bracket due to market / economic conditions.

On a seperate note: I am surprised to see references that there is not much performance difference between the new Boxster and the TTRS (standard) - has the new boxster really improved that mucg over its predecessor? I havent looked - thats a genuine question? Previous boxster wasnt anywhere near the RS - closer to the S. I seem to recall the Cayman S had a similar standard performance to the RS.

Personally I love the car as already mentioned - nothing sub £60k floats my boat as much as the RS for looks, performance, styling. I have not previously owned 'drivers' cars like a 370Z, Porsche, etc - but I feel re-assured with the handling of the RS. With a map its in the performance category of R8 V10s, 911s, etc - and for a £50k car - thats some achievement.


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Pricy147 said:


> Hodgster said:
> 
> 
> > Pricy147 said:
> ...


First paragragh I agree with, last paragraph is coming from someone who hasnt driven or owned either a V10 or 991 , some RS owners think with a stage 1 map it is king of the road and is flawless :lol: 
Yes its a capable car a or b roads are good fun in the RS but put it against a V10 or 991 and it wouldnt get close. Stop dreaming and read the posts i have made on experiences not just by me but others that have owned these cars.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

vwcheung said:


> First paragragh I agree with, last paragraph is coming from someone who hasnt driven or owned either a V10 or 991 , some RS owners think with a stage 1 map it is king of the road and is flawless :lol:
> Yes its a capable car a or b roads are good fun in the RS but put it against a V10 or 991 and it wouldnt get close. Stop dreaming and read the posts i have made on experiences not just by me but others that have owned these cars.


To be fair Vince, I think if you use my car as an example, you are incorrect. An R8 V10 would have to have a good driver to extract an 11.3 down a drag strip.Infact, i dont think its possible unless you strap a pro into a GT version.

Look at my acceleration figures, 0-60 in low 3 and 0-100 in low 7's, that's

V10 R8... 0-100 in mid 8's

http://www.automobilemag.com/new_and_fu ... ewall.html

Audi R8 GT, 11.5secs






I would bet a lot of money on a TTRS (S-tronic with a tune) going down the 1/4m quicker than a V10 R8, Im not saying it's better, or indeed faster up top but to 130mph or so, the TTRS would more than likely be ahead. Okay, the R8 has just been released with the double clutch box and I would expect that to make a good difference but the manual/R tronic car then nope, not buying it. Only talking straight line here, track is obviously very different.


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Mitchy said:


> vwcheung said:
> 
> 
> > First paragragh I agree with, last paragraph is coming from someone who hasnt driven or owned either a V10 or 991 , some RS owners think with a stage 1 map it is king of the road and is flawless :lol:
> ...


So Mitchy 1 second isnt alot of difference? also this gap would be increased the faster you go, and you know from over a ton a stage 1 RS would be way behind, a stage 1 600 BHP V10 would make the RS look silly and you can't tell me different. 
I just think some RS owners think their cars will beat everything out there when they haven't driven other cars.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

vwcheung said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> > vwcheung said:
> ...


I'm just going off my own figures Vince, upto 130mph the car is phenomenal and there is genuinely not a lot out there that would give me a hard time from 0-130mph. Of course, beyond that, brute force bhp takes over but how relevant is 130mph+ performance in the UK? Not very to be honest, unless you're doing a vmax day or have balls of steel to plant the foot on an empty road, it's not very useful. 0-100mph in low 7secs is quite frankly a ridiculous level of performance in a road car, you are talking MY11/12 Nissan GTR pace, you're talking very close to 997TTS/458 pace (car length or 2 upto 100) It's at that level, genuine supercar level. I had a run against a MY12 GTR (A car that im sure no Audi R8 V10 owner would doubt) and he beat by 1/100 of a second. These GTR's are supposed to do 60 in 2.8secs remember.

The new double clutch box added to the V10 will help a lot but with the manual and R tronic boxes, the gear shift times are hurting their figures big time. Just look at the drag strip video, had my car been in on that race, I would have posted a quicker time than the R8 V10 GT for example, 11.5 is good, but I've gone quicker. That is all Im saying.

Its not just my car, there is a revo S2 RS3 that is hurtling down the 1/4m strip in 11.6secs, these engines coupled to that gearbox is a potent recipe. He is only 0.3secs behind me and I suspect that is purely down to weight and aero.

I'm not comparing my car to an R8, far from it, I'd have a V10 in a shot if I could afford, I'm just saying that the performance on offer from a DSG RS is that good. I would be very confident side by side against your car from 0 upto 130mph or so and then you would pull the legs. Even if you tune to 600bhp like you say, does that give the V10 R8 sub 11sec performance? Is there any proof of mapped V10's managing those numbers?

For sure, the new V10 R8 with S-Tronic, I would expect an 11sec dead 1/4m run no probs, but the older manual/r tronic cars, not a chance.

11secs? Well that's 0-124mph so a range that is relevant to most for us in the UK. Even the bold that plant the foot now and again start to get itchy feet accelerating past 120-130 on public roads, I know I do.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

All this because Sheila said she's changing her TT RS for a 981 :wink:


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

RockKramer said:


> All this because Sheila said she's changing her TT RS for a 981 :wink:


 :lol:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Mitchy said:


> Very strange presumption, how many private businesses do you think there are in the UK?


There are lots, I run one myself with 4 partners and none of the "nice" cars are privately owned. They're all leased through the business as business cars. As a group we LOVE cars. Our monthly spend on business cars is in excess of £1700/shareholder and that's not including the insurance or fuel. I use the TT for business and my own miles and one of the other cars for when I want to knock the socks off a customer. And before anyone jumps on me, I don't consider my TT as "nice" because it's not a Merc AMG, Aston Martin, Bentley, Ferrari or Lamborghini.



Mitchy said:


> I think what you meant to say is that there are very few cash buyers that will splurge £25k+ on a piece of metal. The people that do, are the people that are more likely to use a PCP/Lease type finance plan. I would say the majority of those buying £25k+ cars are private individuals using finance. The numbers of small private businesses that can take advantage of a company car scheme are frankly minute, perhaps 1% of the driving population, if that. Infact, it's probably lower than 1%, the majority of people in this country are employed PAYE and cannot offset 'business' expenses.


I'm not sure where you're coming from with that? My point was that in 2010 there were 2 MILLION new cars sold in the UK. How many of those were over £50,000? 10%? And how many of those were bought privately? another 10% so maybe 1% of 50K cars were bought privately. That's very few in my book. Most people buying cars are spending well under the £25,000 mark, new or used.



Mitchy said:


> As for the TTRS, someone can finance a brand new one for less than £650pm with a minimal deposit, it's hardly out of reach for most with a decent income. (Presumption that the majority of Audi RS owners are likely be in the higher rate income tax band)


Which is how many people? With a mortgage, children, bills to pay. £650/month with a £4000 deposit I would suggest is out of most people's price range. If you had 2 employed people in one household with 2 salaries totalling £100,000 and the mortgage wasn't ridiculous you might be able to justify it, but not most people.



Mitchy said:


> The evidence is there...
> 
> Car released in May 2009 = £42.5k
> May 2009 car selling in Oct 2012 = £27.5k
> ...


I have no issues with PCPs, I have used them for cars myself, and yes, you do indeed get to see the GFV up front. The fly in the ointment is that that GFV was set to give you 10% on your next car, so you should be expecting about £32,000 at 3 years and 28,000 at 4 years and there is no way you'll get that. Indeed, no-one I am aware of trading in a TT has had anything left over from the GFV at 3 or 4 years to fund the deposit on the next one. Audi are discounting the new cars by £3000-£5000 to 'help' but you'll get that even if you walk in with no trade-in as a straight dealer contribution.

I have to be honest, I can't see why you'd sell yours. EVER. It's patently a good 'un, so I'd be very tempted to hang onto it.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

CWM3 said:


> Not sure the maths is correct here, my son is a car salesman at a franchised dealer, just spoke to him, all his customers are private buyers (they run a fleet dept ), 40% of his new car sales are in excess of 25K onwards and above 50K, and around 30% for used are above this.


Which is how many cars a week? 10? 20? If you think that this year they're looking to sell about 2,300,000 cars, very few of those will be privately owned with a list price in excess of £50,000. How many RS's are there in the UK? A couple of thousand or something I think. In 3 years of sales, that's VERY few.



CWM3 said:


> Mitchy is spot on, a lot of these buyers purchase via PCPs, thus they know their minimum exit rate, and they know their monthly costs over 3 years, that is how most of these purchases are made. They never own the vehicles, but are happy to pay a monthly fee to basically lease a new vehicle every 3 years as a private buyer.


I don't disagree with any of that.



CWM3 said:


> Also if there is no market for used RS's their value would sink to scrap levels, as no dealer would buy them in, so I suggest they have not reached that state either. Any buyer purchasing a used RS under 3 years old I would also suggest will have the financial means to afford the extended warranty from Audi, so I do not think that is an issue either.


I would say anyone buying a TTRS will have the credit rating to buy a TTRS, nothing more. As Mitchy pointed out, for £3000 plus 35 payments of £450 and a GFV of £9800 you can drive away an 18 month old TTRS this very day. And yet, somehow, no-one is biting their hand off.

I got very annoyed last week when someone called me a chav and I went down to Cambridge OPC to buy a Boxster (I've had 2 before) and the salesman genuinely cheered up when he realised it was a diesel, because he could sell a diesel on immedately. In the end I didn't because it was raining and RWD cars are pants in the wet. :roll: And it's going to snow soon. And I love my TT. :lol:


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

No way I could throw £650/month at a car plus fuel, servicings etc.
I daren't ask Mitchy what he would consider decent income but... I'm too intrigued though. ???


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

vwcheung said:


> So i must be in the Brave 5% !, I run a Q7 and R8 both of which I pay for, just bought a Abarth 500 as a DD yesterday too which is not run throught the business.
> TTRS is cheap as chips to run both the other 2 cars are consideralbly more, if i was to go back I would have a TTRS over a Boxster, bottom of the range car even though its lovely to look at and drive doesnt appeal to me so much


Yes, and if I recall correctly you are using a highly inventive scheme to offset depreciation in your cars through appreciation in your property portfolio. I liked that. My accountant's not quite so sure, but he's VERY cautious.

The TTRS is only cheap as chips to run because you're comparing it to an R8 and a Q7. For anyone else it's pretty pricey. Certainly at least double what it costs me to run my TDi.

We had a reasonably lengthy PM chat about the running costs of exotica before you bought your R8 and I think even you were horrified at the potential running costs of some cars.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

RockKramer said:


> All this because Sheila said she's changing her TT RS for a 981 :wink:


Indeed. We are an argumentative lot, are we not?


----------



## Hodgster (Jun 26, 2011)

wja96 said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> > All this because Sheila said she's changing her TT RS for a 981 :wink:
> ...


Forums are for discussion....and what did you think was going to happen when someone pipes up "...ner, ner, ner, ner, ner...I am buying another marque..." seen it loads of times.  It pi$$es me off 'cos I want one now!!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

A good buy second hand RS mapped to stage 1 or 2 is in my eyes pound for pound best value when it comes to performance in its category


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hodgster said:


> It pi$$es me off 'cos I want one now!!


Really? I tested one last week and I didn't think it was a patch on my DIESEL in the wet. OK, so I only have 2/3rds the power, bu I can use it all, all the time. In the Boxster I was having to tippy-toe around standing water, it tramlines like you wouldn't believe and it was quite noisy at a steady 70mph.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

RockKramer said:


> No way I could throw £650/month at a car plus fuel, servicings etc.
> I daren't ask Mitchy what he would consider decent income but... I'm too intrigued though. ???


I dont know, it's all relative I suppose. The government seem to think we are high earners when we reach in excess of £43k, to some this will be seen as peanuts, to others, quite a lot of money. Me personally, not high, not low, just a normal middle income. It's only an assumption but I would think someone with the means to afford a TTS/TTRS would be in this category, I mean would they give out £40-50k finance to an average wage worker? In this day and age, probably not?

I mentioned the £650pm / £2k deposit figure as that is enough to get you into a new TTRS with decent spec. Is it a lot? Well for some, of course it is, for others, its reasonable and for others its chicken feed. A new R8 would cost in the region of £1300pm with £5k down, for me that is a lot and not something I could stomach but for someone with a lot higher income than myself, they'll see it as reasonable. Someone living with parents and without kids vs someone with a mortgage and a clan the size of the. House prices in the south vs house prices in the north, there are so many variables and no right or wrong answers.

Who cares anyway, they are only lumps of metal at the end of the day. If you can afford it and not bother about the figures and depreciation then great.

WJA...A GFV of £9800. On what, a TTRS? Is that at its 10yr point :lol: As said before, GFV of a 3yr/4yr old TTRS is £28k/£23.5k or it certainly was when I was purchasing mine.

A boxster comparable to a TTRS? Is someone having a laugh? Cayman S is its direct rival. Boxster is surely a rival for the base 2.0T engined TT? TTS = Boxster S/Cayman. TTRS = Cayman S?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Look at the TTRS boys getting upset :roll:

Back on topic enjoy the Porsche new version looks a big improvement


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Mitchy said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> > WJA...A GFV of £9800. On what, a TTRS? Is that at its 10yr point :lol: As said before, GFV of a 3yr/4yr old TTRS is £28k/£23.5k or it certainly was when I was purchasing mine.


5 year old TTRS with 80,000 miles. GFV of £9800 with Audi finance. I sh1t you not. They have to "give" you the GFV for yours on the PCP, but there'll be nothing left for your next deposit.


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

I think, based on the post 2009 model years Porsche engines, based on BHP alone:

Boxster 2.9/Cayman 2.9 approximately to equal to TTS
Boxster 3.4S/Cayman 3.4s approximates to better than TTS but a bit below TTRS
Cayman R very similar to TTRS indeed

There are many more features than BHP of course. 0-60 times are always better on TTs due to the 4x4 sysyem which the bosters lack. And the Cayman's outhandle the Boxsters due to better structure etc... And the TTs tune better due to turbo vs. naturally aspirated Porsche engines, blah... you all know this stuff anyway!!!

But the above rule of thumb is what I was using to plan my move from a Boxster S to a TTRS.

Porsche don't really have a model to compare to the 2.0T basic TT engine, which to be fair, is a gap they seem to be planning on pluigging fairly soon I believe.

Peace


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

What I noticed was how the TTRS slows down a lot above 100mph

It would eat my GT3 to a ton, but 100mph + my GT3 is faster than my tuned TTRS was and the GT3 is only 380bhp.

If you want fast ie to 124mph. The mp4-12 is king at 8.8 seconds now that is fast 0 to 124mph.

11 seconds then sounds quite slow.

mp4 have moved the goal posts quite a lot in straight line grunt.

TTRS wins at launch and lower speeds which makes it look a bit faster than it really is at higher speeds.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Remind me why you are comparing a £176k 600PS McLaren with a mid £40k 340PS Audi?


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Simples it would be my next supercar  S3, TTRS,R8V10, MP 4-12C


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

[smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## Hodgster (Jun 26, 2011)

wja96 said:


> Hodgster said:
> 
> 
> > It pi$$es me off 'cos I want one now!!
> ...


Yes really, and I bet you couldn't use the power as you weren't used to driving it. 4WD vs. RWD takes more than a test drive to get used to.

My 987 was fine in the wet and lanes....as was used to it's behaviour and could still drive it fast. I have to admit I have a lead right foot when in a Quattro as you can get away with it (suits me  ). More skill is required for RWD and definitely way better throttle control required.

And noisy at 70mph, that'll be the fabric roof I reckon :roll:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Well, I'm quite happy to admit I'm not a great driver. I struggle with powerful RWD cars (AM Rapide, AMG E63, M5, Ferrari 456 have all scared the living day lights out of me recently) whereas I have the use of a Gallardo Superleggera and a Bentley GT and you can pretty much boot those out of corners in the wet and they'll just squat down and go. Maybe some drivers equate scaring yourself silly with having fun, but I don't I'm afraid.

I do agree that you need to get used to cars, and I think my experience in the Boxster was probably exacerbated by the fact I now normally drive 4WD cars so I'm not that smooth on and off the throttle.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Always wanted a Superleggera [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

wja96 said:


> Well, I'm quite happy to admit I'm not a great driver. I struggle with powerful RWD cars (AM Rapide, AMG E63, M5, Ferrari 456 have all scared the living day lights out of me recently) whereas I have the use of a Gallardo Superleggera and a Bentley GT and you can pretty much boot those out of corners in the wet and they'll just squat down and go. Maybe some drivers equate scaring yourself silly with having fun, but I don't I'm afraid.
> 
> I do agree that you need to get used to cars, and I think my experience in the Boxster was probably exacerbated by the fact I now normally drive 4WD cars so I'm not that smooth on and off the throttle.


That's a refreshing bit of honesty which you don't see too often on car boards.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Patrizio72 said:


> Always wanted a Superleggera [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


It's giallo too.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

wja96 said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Always wanted a Superleggera [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Che bello! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Samuelmartin (Sep 12, 2012)

CWM3 said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > VERY few private individuals buy £50K new cars in the UK. Pretty much anything over £25K is a company car purchase and they are 95% saloons and estates. When it comes to used cars, it takes a pretty brave private buyer to dump £30K of their own money into a car that will be out of warranty in 12-18 months and has running costs like a TTRS. You do need to be fairly well-heeled to run one.
> ...


I currently have a brand new TT TDi Black Edition, im looking at an RS next year. I saw next year cause I cant get insured on it at the moment as im only 20.


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

I've not trawled through all the posts and had a couple of units before posting 

TT wise I've come from a MK2 2.0T to TTS to TTS all manual to TTRS Stronic

In between the the TTS and TTRS I had the Boxster Spyder in manual. Today I drive a 981 PDK.

Some comparisons.

Lets get the depreciation out of the way and onto the cars themselves. I can say that if you buy a TTRS with about 6K off with 2 days registered (which is what i did) you will lose about the same as a 981 bought new full up. So for actual experience not hearsay I can say both will hit you as hard. You are buying the car you want not one that will depreciate the least.

Performance

The TTRS has it. Effortless performance and torque on tap, you need to work the 981, which lots of people will prefer. On a B road do I go for the same overtakes in the 981 I would of but not the TTS, yes. Is launch control as brutal in the 981 as the TTRS ? No. Is the 981 as tuneable, obviously no and if you want OPC warranty then don't touch it, not even the tyres.

Sound

After the Spyder the TTRS always sounded crap. My 981 doesn't have Sports Exhaust and sounds in between both of them. All manual 981 owners rave about the sports exhaust sound. Sorry but Porsche has it.

Handling

Sorry, but not much of a contest. Given a tight handling course or even a damp roundabout I would take my 981 every day. Love the steering feel, even though its their new assisted version.

Sat Nav

TTRS has it - 5 digits vs 7, although new 981's apparently have 7. The 981 does have a nice 4 inch display as well as the big main display.

Stronic vs PDK

Not huge amounts in it. Like them both. PDK does have a nice push in the back on changes in Sports Plus and downshifts do sound better.

Ride

20's on my 981 vs 19's on my TTRS, both non mag ride/PASM. 981 does feel slightly better and more composed.

Economy

Shouldn't really discuss, but 981 is a couple of mpg better.

981 or TTRS

If speed was everything and I enjoyed tweaking a car to correct the incompetence of the manufacturer then assuming I bought at the right price the TTRS is hard to beat. Once tweaked a 981 would struggle to live with it.

If you enjoy looks, handling, sound and the fact it doesn't look like an S Line, then the 981 is tough to beat.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

I've enjoyed reading that thanks! Straight up non bias review 



ChinsVXR said:


> I've not trawled through all the posts and had a couple of units before posting
> 
> TT wise I've come from a MK2 2.0T to TTS to TTS all manual to TTRS Stronic
> 
> ...


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

Some great lease deals on boxters atm, 299+ vat for the S I think I have seen. Tried to talk my mum into one, she had a SLK 10 years ago. But she wants to go down the Q3 route. If I had seen the above deals when I was looking @ TT RS I may of been tempted away.


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Where are these deals available?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Does anyone have any running costs comparisons between the two, i would be interested to know.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

billyali86 said:


> Where are these deals available?


They aren't, I think anakin had 1 too many shandys last night :wink:

For a bog standard 2.7 Boxster, the price is £650pm (£542+VAT) over 4yrs. For a bog standard Boxster S, £790pm (£658+VAT)

http://www.nationwidevehiclecontracts.c ... easing.htm

Anakin was clearly smashed last night when he wrote that, either that or he has failed to mention the £25k deposit down :wink:


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Mitchy said:


> billyali86 said:
> 
> 
> > Where are these deals available?
> ...


Lol yes realised shortly after, went searching on the net shortly after!


----------



## sheila (Oct 7, 2006)

Here it is, took delivery on 2nd March and thrilled to bits with it so far, just hoping for some better weather to have the top down.
It is truly a stunning looking car, in my view so no regrets making the move so far.
We had our first Mk11 TT in 2007 and then there was not many about, but they have really done well for Audi and sold like hot cakes, there are just so many around now.
Loved the RS and at least it is still a rare model and hardly ever saw any around but after 5 years with the TT's and ready for change there was nothing else in the range to replace the RS.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice car Sheila -i'm sure you'll love it. 8)


----------



## C9KER (Mar 25, 2013)

VERY NICE


----------



## jhericurls (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow... very nice, not 100% sure about the full red interior.

Just bought a TTS myself but looking to move to the new Cayman S when funds allow.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

jhericurls said:


> Wow... very nice, not 100% sure about the full red interior.
> 
> Just bought a TTS myself but looking to move to the new Cayman S when funds allow.


New Cayman S would be nice


----------



## spikeydoo (Feb 25, 2012)

dam fine looking motor


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

What a stunner! The proportions of the new cayman and boxster are just ' so right'

Low and sleek


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

The latest Boxsters are gorgeous, that looks totally stunning. Personally I prefer more traditional coloured interiors, but nevertheless it's stunning.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

That looks lovely Sheila,


----------



## markuk (May 21, 2011)

sheila said:


> Here it is, took delivery on 2nd March and thrilled to bits with it so far, just hoping for some better weather to have the top down.
> It is truly a stunning looking car, in my view so no regrets making the move so far.
> We had our first Mk11 TT in 2007 and then there was not many about, but they have really done well for Audi and sold like hot cakes, there are just so many around now.
> Loved the RS and at least it is still a rare model and hardly ever saw any around but after 5 years with the TT's and ready for change there was nothing else in the range to replace the RS.
> ...


Lovely looking car , must admit I was as thrilled as you when I had one of the first Boxsters when they came out in 1997 and all too soon like the TT then there were so many around, hope you have fun and enjoy


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Might get one next year


----------



## roocarl (Mar 2, 2013)

I have had 3 Boxsters and 2 911s I used to buy 3 year old Boxsters run then for a year and never lose more than a couple of grand , but those days are gone , £30-40k sports cars plummet in value , but I can honestly say the balance and handling of the Boxster is the best I have ever tried and I have driven most cars ! Even better than a 911 .
The early 987 felt a bit cheap inside though and quite small even at 5'10 I felt I could not get the seat back far enough .
But the new one is stunning and worth every penny it looks fantastic , the red leather is awesome , the interiors 100% better and looks much more than a £40k car 
Ok it will depreciate obviously but if I had a spare £40k that I'd deffo where my money would be .
The TTRS is an awesome car , but the Boxster is verging on supercar looks and the TTRS looks to similar to a 2nd hand basic £9k TT 
I love my TT , but I must say that Boxster is a great car , perfect spec , wheels, colour , interior I am very jealous lol....


----------



## StevieW (Feb 1, 2013)

sheila said:


> Here it is, took delivery on 2nd March and thrilled to bits with it so far, just hoping for some better weather to have the top down.
> It is truly a stunning looking car, in my view so no regrets making the move so far.
> We had our first Mk11 TT in 2007 and then there was not many about, but they have really done well for Audi and sold like hot cakes, there are just so many around now.
> Loved the RS and at least it is still a rare model and hardly ever saw any around but after 5 years with the TT's and ready for change there was nothing else in the range to replace the RS.
> ...


Sheila, nice to meet you and just wanted to say that is by far the best looking boxster I have seen. It looks amazing and just spot on looks and colours. I love it.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Great package, a real supercar for sports car money, its only challenger is a Caymen, like some others I am a bit more a traditionalist on the interior front, but its bold its fair to say.

Now Sheila, bugger off to the Porker forums and leave us alone with our rebodied VW Golfs


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Absolutely fantastic car, saw one in the flesh for the first time last Sunday, I can't get over how nice the new ones are, I'm looking at the cayman. I give myself 18 months, only had the TT for 3 weeks. Enjoy it!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Once the Mk3 comes out next year everyone will be wanting that instead  (I doubt it) lol


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

Patrizio72 said:


> Might get one next year


Hmmmm - so they'll be a rather nice RS coming up on the 2nd hand market ?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Phage said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Might get one next year
> ...


All depends if the missus likes the looks of the Porsche, I don't think she's overly keen on them, she likes the R8 though . Even Dave at the TTShop said he wants first dibs at my TTRS because its in mint condition and has very low mileage :lol: Will probably stick my my lower running cost fancyfied VW for a while yet.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Dave hasn't got space for anymore cars Patrick , he already has a fleet to rival Chris Evans :lol:


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

Patrizio72 said:


> Phage said:
> 
> 
> > Patrizio72 said:
> ...


Aye. the Spyder is ~£100k IIRC, but the Boxster is only ~£40k. That's two for the price of one !


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

neilc said:


> Dave hasn't got space for anymore cars Patrick , he already has a fleet to rival Chris Evans :lol:


Haha, yeah im sure he has, I think he was just taking the pee :wink: 
I think they have bets amongst themselves each time I turn up there on how much mileage is on the clock :lol:


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> Once the Mk3 comes out next year everyone will be wanting that instead  (I doubt it) lol


That's a point, MK3 TT, will have to see!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Phage said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Phage said:
> ...


I would probably have to go for the Cayman S rather than Boxster but not sure if that comes in a convertible or not...


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

[quote="Patrizio72"[/quote]

I would probably have to go for the Cayman S rather than Boxster but not sure if that comes in a convertible or not...[/quote]

the cayman is a hardtop only and the boxster is a convertible only.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

That's settled it then, I won't be getting a porker. R8 spyder instead


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> That's settled it then, I won't be getting a porker. R8 spyder instead


the boxster is identical to the cayman except with no fixed roof. i was looking at an R8 spyder but to be honest they are just too wide for country lanes and some A roads.in my opinion only useful on motorways but you also have to consider the running costs of both brands.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

tter said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > That's settled it then, I won't be getting a porker. R8 spyder instead
> ...


Oh so in effect both the same but one is convertible, similar performance wise?
I wouldn't expect any different with running costs, one is the lowest model in its range (boxster) and the other is the highest model in its range (R8)


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> tter said:
> 
> 
> > Patrizio72 said:
> ...


there is quite a difference if you think about the difference in engine size for example 2.7 for the boxster and either 4.2 or 5.2 for an r8 spyder.
as for the porsche only difference is if you go for manual or PDK more mpg for PDK plus quicker 0-60 times for PDK also, for identical models. plus the cayman is .1 sec quicker so no not really but both cars are unlimitted top speed not like some cars that are limited to 155 mph.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Very true regarding the difference in engines etc. Initially I was going to buy a Mazda MX5 and ended up with a TTRS... so what I get next is anyone's guess! :lol:


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

tter said:


> [quote="Patrizio72"


I would probably have to go for the Cayman S rather than Boxster but not sure if that comes in a convertible or not...[/quote]

the cayman is a hardtop only and the boxster is a convertible only.
i know i've just bought one [/quote]

That was pretty quick, you haven't had the tt long. Why the change so soon if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## DrTroy (Jan 25, 2010)

New boxters are nice looking, i thought about getting one instead of the RS, after I got rid of my 997 but to be honest porsche ownership is frustrating, all I can say is N rated tyres is just the tip of the iceburg. Although if its specced right to begin with you should be okay.

I think though the RS is good value for money by comparison to the 911s, still bugs me to hear them compare it to a cayman s. Its hardly a cayman, kit levels and performance, i know its cost associated but its not a true comparison.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I always plan in advance and get cold feet very quickly with things. To be honest its probably the eye candy of new cars that tempts me but each time I look back at the performance of what I already have I think to myself nah! probably wont happen for a couple of years yet.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Nice looking car. A class apart from the TT RS mate.

Proper sports car....


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

sico said:


> Nice looking car. A class apart from the TT RS mate.
> 
> Proper sports car....


might look more like a sports car but I wouldn't want to bet on performance differences.... drum roll [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

yep. No problem selling yours Pat.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> sico said:
> 
> 
> > Nice looking car. A class apart from the TT RS mate.
> ...


 mmh you get a half day track testing at silverstone when you buy any porsche car, free. was speaking to someone the other day that said a cayman was being tested next to a TTRS( both standard road cars) and when cornering the TTRS wouldn't go round the corners as quick as it seemed when cornering at high speed the TTRS understeered. possibly because of the extra weight at the front of the engine, compaired to the cayman's mid engine.

whoops back to the TT forum


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

tter said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > sico said:
> ...


We all know the dreaded understeer  a few mods can rectify to a certain degree but im no track driver that's for sure


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

One point which perhaps has been missed in this discussion is that TT ownership is accessible for as little as £25,000 whereas it is £40,000 for a Boxster. Of course the performance is not comparable but the sheer beauty of the TT both internally and externally is a joy at whatever price, and £25,000 is Golf money! So us 1.8 owners (and I class myself as an owner even though the car hasn't arrived yet!) feel fortunate to be able to have access to such a great car.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Indeed the TT always turns heads and is much more affordable no matter what model, my RS version is worth every penny in my eyes for what you get.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

The fact that VW have the audacity to ask £25k for a golf of any description, shouldn't be used a benchmark for comparison.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

For all I care my TT could be made by Skoda, wouldn't bother me as long as it looked the same and performed the same


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Hark said:


> The fact that VW have the audacity to ask £25k for a golf of any description, shouldn't be used a benchmark for comparison.


So don't you think that £25k is good value for a TT? I think most people would think it is.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

I think calculating the value of any car is difficult, only a buyer can agree if it is or not. Personally 25-30-35-40K, no I don't think a chunk of metal is really worth it, but if that's the price and you want it, then you pay it if you can afford it.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

CWM3 said:


> I think calculating the value of any car is difficult, only a buyer can agree if it is or not. Personally 25-30-35-40K, no I don't think a chunk of metal is really worth it, but if that's the price and you want it, then you pay it if you can afford it.


And when you have 2 cars to run its even more of a wallet killer.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> CWM3 said:
> 
> 
> > I think calculating the value of any car is difficult, only a buyer can agree if it is or not. Personally 25-30-35-40K, no I don't think a chunk of metal is really worth it, but if that's the price and you want it, then you pay it if you can afford it.
> ...


Try 3 and a bike, its redistribution of wealth


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

CWM3 said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > CWM3 said:
> ...


I would be living in a cardboard box (or the car) if that was me.


----------



## sheila (Oct 7, 2006)

glospete said:


> One point which perhaps has been missed in this discussion is that TT ownership is accessible for as little as £25,000 whereas it is £40,000 for a Boxster. Of course the performance is not comparable but the sheer beauty of the TT both internally and externally is a joy at whatever price, and £25,000 is Golf money! So us 1.8 owners (and I class myself as an owner even though the car hasn't arrived yet!) feel fortunate to be able to have access to such a great car.


There is no doubt that you can pick up a second hand TT for a very affordable price and it will good value for money, they do look good and are very very popular now.
With my change I am comparing a Boxster against my previous RS which cost me more new than the Boxster has, I note from your specification on a basic 1.8 engine TT its going to be near enough £33,000 + on a new factory order.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

glospete said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that VW have the audacity to ask £25k for a golf of any description, shouldn't be used a benchmark for comparison.
> ...


I didn't say that, I just think using the golf as a yard stuck is daft. I don't think the golf represents good value for money.

I guess the TT represents good value at that price point, I also think secondhand prices on the 2l petrol, the V6 and the RS represent a good package for the price. The TTS second hand residuals seem ridiculously solid so I guess long term make a good purchase.

Like Pat said the issue comes if you run it as a second car. As a daily I think a TT represents good value, as a second car I think it's a lot of money to have tied up in something that for me is a little too sensible. Second cars should be stupid, special and I guess rare. I reckon the Porker ticks more of those boxes. (But £40k!! Not in my reach at the mo lol)


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

If your second car is a ten year old Peugeot 206 the TTRS is more than special in comparison lol. Having only had my license 4 years so far i didn't fancy jumping straight into a Lamborghini, one step at a time... I never buy new and the second hand RS was good value to me.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

How many miles do you reckon you do in the RS?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

This year I will be road tripping around Europe and up n down the country, so quite a few I would expect!


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

Hark said:


> As a daily I think a TT represents good value, as a second car I think it's a lot of money to have tied up in something that for me is a little too sensible. Second cars should be stupid, special and I guess rare. I reckon the Porker ticks more of those boxes. (But £40k!! Not in my reach at the mo lol)


Exactly this. I run my TT on my daily 80m commute and look forward to it every day. It's the perfect blend of practicality and sports.


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

sheila said:


> I note from your specification on a basic 1.8 engine TT its going to be near enough £33,000 + on a new factory order.


Not on the discounts available today! My spec is costing less than £28k. But of course residuals will reflect that should I be trading it in within 3 years. However this TT for me is my retirement fun car and I plan to keep it for many years, hence the high spec.

Yours is a fantastic car - enjoy it. I've had 2 new 911s (a 964 and then a 993) when I lived in Germany where you can really enjoy the power without the worry of speed limits - or at least you could when I lived there!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

Hello! Thought I'd just stick my oar in to this discussion because I've had all three! The TT being the latest purchase!

54' Boxster 2.7 was a lovely car, and there's that 'Porsche' cache. Went like stink, absolute joy to slide around a corner, turned heads and built like a tank - cost £20k at the time. One of the best cars I've ever owned by a mile.

06' Golf GTI MK5 was fantastic, pound for pound the most fun to be had on 4 wheels with 4 seats and a big boot. Absolute hoot to drive and wring by the neck. Built like a VW, decent but not wow. A yobbos Bentley! All for £9k - last car before the TT

07' 3.2 TT Roadster, stunning to look at, beautifully built and goes like stink but doesn't have the 'wring its neck out' ability of the GTi (Yes, really). All the toys for £11k and with private plate to go on as soon as DVLA sort their lives out, will look every bit £25k

Different toys, each have something unique. Depends what you're looking for really. If I find myself in the family way I'm pretty sure I'd pick up a new GTi ... What does that tell you? :?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

angrybritain said:


> Hello! Thought I'd just stick my oar in to this discussion because I've had all three! The TT being the latest purchase!
> 
> 54' Boxster 2.7 was a lovely car, and there's that 'Porsche' cache. Went like stink, absolute joy to slide around a corner, turned heads and built like a tank - cost £20k at the time. One of the best cars I've ever owned by a mile.
> 
> ...


Will you be getting an RS next? Would certainly wring your neck if that's what you like


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> Will you be getting an RS next? Would certainly wring your neck if that's what you like


I've only just got the V6 and love it! I'd love an RS, I love the way they look ... or R8 obviously!

It definitely won't be my last Audi, that's for sure!

Better buy a lottery ticket huh? :lol:


----------



## pimp my TT (Mar 15, 2013)

OK I will join in now, I also have had all three.

Golf Gti/Golf R32/Scirocco GT

Porsche 3.4 'S' (Sport Edition)

Awaiting TT Tfsi Roadster

For me (and I haven't driven my TT yet) the Porsche will always be the best car I ever owned, so fast and handled like a dream, however for a car I didn't use that much it was costing £470ish to just tax it,Tyres that cost an arm and a leg, plus insurance and Porsche service costs that just made it too much of a luxury to own and didn't really justify the yearly expenditure.

Golf R32 just could not live up to the overall ownership of a good Gti, the Gti does everything it says on the tin, and a bit more. A joy to own and drive. Scirocco is Golf in a party frock but certainly its no GTi.

As for the TT I cant wait to go back into a roadster, petrol engine and 'Joey Essex' white, I will let you know what I think if those monkeys at Audi ever get the thing to the UK, five weeks from build and still waiting!!!


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

pimp my TT said:


> Golf R32 just could not live up to the overall ownership of a good Gti, the Gti does everything it says on the tin, and a bit more. A joy to own and drive. Scirocco is Golf in a party frock but certainly its no GTi.


+1 (It really is THAT good)


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

angrybritain said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Will you be getting an RS next? Would certainly wring your neck if that's what you like
> ...


Would love an R8 too!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

pimp my TT said:


> OK I will join in now, I also have had all three.
> 
> Golf Gti/Golf R32/Scirocco GT
> 
> ...


Cant wait to see the pimped TT


----------

